

Show HN: Srcco – language-aware literate documentation generator - nosefrog
http://sourcegraph.github.io/srcco/srcco.go.html

======
nosefrog
srcco uses srclib to link references to their definitions and to remove the
comments from the code view. I only added comment offsets to srclib-go, so
srcco only works with Go for now, but I want to add them to the other srclib
toolchains too. I'll be hacking on that this week, and if you're interested in
contributing to srcco or a srclib toolchain, ping me! samer@sourcegraph.com

